# Incra LS - TS on ridgid 4512



## longgone

You are definitely going to enjoy using the Incra fence…What a precise piece of equipment…!
I've had my Incra Table Saw Fence for a little over 5 years now and it has been a fantastic and precise addition to my workshop. I originally put it on a Grizzly cabinet saw and then put it on my new saw I bought this past May.


----------



## Howie

Good post EMC.
I have two (2) Incra fences (one on the router table with the supper fence and one on the TS) and I concur with everything you have said. I just don't think you can beat Incra for accuracy.


----------



## woodklutz

A very well documented review. Should I need a fence it most certainly be the Incra based solely upon your description. Thank you, and good luck with your projects.
By the way one hell of a shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Good review. I'll buy one for my Grizz if you will come and set it up for me!


----------



## ward63

Wow! This is really a nice set up! I wish I had the space. Nothing compares to an Incra table saw fence!!! The only thing I would add is a router in the middle of the right side table, and 2 trim routers on left-hand side but that's just me since space is a premium.
Excellent review!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

I also have a Incra Router Table and really love it. The equipment they make is awesome.
I currently have my 25 year old Craftsman table saw that works good, but lacks power being only 1 1/2 HP.
Have been giving serious thought to a new saw, but just can't decide on what to buy.
Enjoy your new toy. It will serve you well.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I've had my Incra TSLS 32 on a Craftsman 1.75 horse contractor saw for over 8 years. Never had a table saw prior to that, and never put the original Craftsman fence on. Saw the fence at a Houston woodworking show and bought it from Woodpeckers booth on the spot. Don't think I'd ever appreciate a good Beismeyer fence since all I know is the ease and accuracy of the Incra.

I do lust after a cabinet saw and my only thoughts are sell my craftsman with the incra fence on it and order a new one for the new saw, or swap the fence to the new saw. Either way it'll be an incra.

Takes 2 minutes to lift off the fence and get unlimited cross cutting using a sled. Takes 2 minutes to slide the fence down to the left side mounted benchdog router table, where I can use all the Wonder fence and dovetailing cababilities. The ability to sneek up by a 1000th of an inch with just a click of the rotary knob is priceless.

Rock solid fence for sure. and you can't beat the 1000SE miter, or the easy miter slider they build either. Have them both.


----------



## Nygiants77

ordered mine today i cant wait to get started on these christmas gifts!


----------



## lazyoakfarm

Great Review.

i have that fence. It makes up for my lack of skill.


----------



## Furnitude

The problem I'm having with the fence of my 4512 is that it isn't at 90 degrees to the table. How is the Incra in that regard? does it maintain a perfect angle as its position is changed?


----------



## EMC

Yes, it's dead on all the time. Very precise.

With the ridgid fence you can get it somewhat better by adjusting the grip of the tail end - on mine it was way to tight and bound as it moved which pulled it out of square. But even with this fixed it does not stay at all truly square.


----------



## jcwalleye

Glad you like your new fence. You stated

"Pluses - extreme accuracy; repeatability which can't be gotten with any other fence"

What is it about the Incra fence that gives repeatability no other fence can? For example a Biesemeyer? Just curious.


----------



## Albe

Thank you for the great review I am still eyeballing 1


----------



## EMC

I would suggest watching the incra videos on YouTube as they demo the repeatability.

Basically they use a lead screw set up which forces the fence to lock at precise intervals so you can set it, cut, move it, cut, move back and be at exactly the same place.


----------



## RogerBean

Late to the party here, but the LS fence deserves another vote. I have one on my tablesaw and another on my router table and can't say enough good about them. Would feel deprived to go back to my Biesemier. 
Roger


----------



## Woodbum

5 stars on this quality fence from me too! Bought it several years ago and had it on my oldie but goodie 85 model Craftsman TS and then moved it to my new Grizzly 1023. Its precision and repeatability is unmatched, and it will take your work to another level. I don't think Marc (the wood whisperer) bashed it, he stated that even though it was a good product, it wasn't right for his shop and work. Each to his own, that's why we have reviews like these so that we can all decide for ourselves. I am a HUGE fan of all things INCRA.


----------



## Minnesotawood

was this the 32 or 52? I assume 32.


----------

